# Free stuff on Itunes



## yiffytimesnews (Sep 18, 2009)

Okay I know what your thinking I am crazy free stuff on Itunes?! But the trick is where to look, try in the podcast section. Before you click away read on, I was amazed what is there Dilbert shorts, Amine trailers, Nasa features everything to cover every taste both video and audio and all of it's free.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah I looked at that stuff its all shit in my opinion.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 18, 2009)

*Sometimes you get lucky and find a song or artist who is defiantly a diamond in the rough, though. A friend, how has recently gotten me hooked on a band, told me she discovered them by listening to the iTunes free music. I didn't believe her at first. XD *


----------



## Aden (Sep 18, 2009)

Shorts and trailers? My god!

\protip: everything digital can be free.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 18, 2009)

It's a lot easier to find free media outside of iTunes,
with a much, _MUCH_ larger variety.

Lrn2internets.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 18, 2009)

yiffytimesnews said:


> Okay I know what your thinking I am crazy free stuff on Itunes?! But the trick is where to look, try in the podcast section. Before you click away read on, I was amazed what is there Dilbert shorts, Amine trailers, Nasa features everything to cover every taste both video and audio and all of it's free.



Haha...Wow, welcome to the Internet good sir. Please enjoy your stay.






(P.S. all that stuff sucks, there's much better things out there.)


----------



## Ratte (Sep 18, 2009)

Lol you're using iTunes.


----------



## Aden (Sep 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Lol you're using iTunes.



What is wrong with iTunes :c


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 19, 2009)

Aden said:


> Shorts and trailers? My god!
> 
> \protip: everything digital can be free.



YAR HAR 
FIDDLE DEE DEE
BEING A PIRATE IS ALL RIGHT WITH ME


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Sep 21, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Lol you're using iTunes.



What's wrong with that, may I ask?


----------



## Zhael (Sep 23, 2009)

I think a couple bands have podcasts, so it is basically free music.
The free song of the week is always shit, though.  Only decent one so far was Sam Sparro.


----------



## Aden (Sep 23, 2009)

gotorightway123 said:


> Okay I know what your thinking I am crazy free stuff on Itunes?! But the trick is where to look, try in the podcast section. Before you click away read on, I was amazed what is there Dilbert shorts, Amine trailers





Aden said:


> Shorts and trailers? My god!



.


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 24, 2009)

Aden said:


> What is wrong with iTunes :c



On Windows, bloat.

On OSX, nothing? (I don't have a Mac, but all I've heard is praise for it on OSX.)


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 24, 2009)

Neybulot said:


> On Windows, bloat.
> 
> On OSX, nothing? (I don't have a Mac, but all I've heard is praise for it on OSX.)



It's exactly the same on both systems for me (XP and OS X), unless there's some technical thing that I don't know about.


----------



## Aden (Sep 24, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> It's exactly the same on both systems for me (XP and OS X), unless there's some technical thing that I don't know about.



I have no idea. All I know is that I'm on OS X, I'm not a light user, and iTunes works just fine.


----------

